# Pensacola Pier



## RedNeckMaffia (Feb 10, 2012)

Well today I decided to hit the pier. Like All of us veterans who know not to try to go and see a 2012 model after three days of 25 knot east winds cause we know it's gonna be muddy nasty water ... but hey I talked myself into it, tried it and was convinced again after many times of knowing deep in my heart that it would suck and guess what It did. Myself and Loy were out there on the end enduring the nasty rain looking for the Elusive Cobia. I can tell you I enjoyed it though just getting out there and doing some practice throwing. I am sending in a request to god to start moving the season up to the begining of march to take up the time between Deer season. that way I won't be hitting the pier when the water temp in 63 and the cold ass rain. Goes to show ya the fun and adrenalin rush you get when you get first shot on old Brown head. Good luck ya'll :thumbsup:


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

Amen!


----------

